# Is there still a FREE software that helps US expats fill out tax forms?



## chranb (10 mo ago)

In the past, I've used H&R Block, which helped me fill out the forms for free. It couldn't do e-filing but I just printed and mailed the forms. That was fine. But now, it seems there is a $99 fee to even if you just want help filling out the forms for printing and mailing. 

And with the Expat version of H&R Block, you can e-file but the fees are much higher (like closer to $200).

Anyone know of a free software for filling out the forms, even if you have to print and mail them?

Or if not, at least a more modestly priced option (like $50 or less) for the basic "expat employed overseas" situation?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As with most things, the answer is: "it depends." You can check the IRS Free File listings using their "wizard" to determine which (if any) of the participating vendors products might fill your needs. These are restricted as to various factors, including income level, age, whether or not you file a state form and probably various aspects of the phase of the moon and position of the stars. In general, none of the efiling software works for those filing "married, filing separately" unless you have a SSN or ITIN for your NRA spouse.

You can check the various tax software vendors' sites to see if their lowest priced paid version perhaps fits your needs. But again, the US tax system has become fiendishly complex in recent years and the fees for using online filing have become more significant. 

Or, you can do a "good faith" version of your current tax returns, using your prior years' returns as a model - concentrate on US source income (for which the IRS is most likely to have confirmation) and hope for the best.


----------



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

Myexpattaxes is a TurboTax but for Expats specifically. It's not free but it is very tailored and easy to use!


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

I have been using OLT for the last two years. 

It may not be as polished as some of the others out there, but if you have a modicum of an idea on what you need to do then it probably will meet your needs.


----------



## chranb (10 mo ago)

Moulard said:


> I have been using OLT for the last two years.
> 
> It may not be as polished as some of the others out there, but if you have a modicum of an idea on what you need to do then it probably will meet your needs.


Thanks - this will do the trick. It certainly doesn't hold your hand as much as the mainstream ones, but it's still helpful and I do have previous returns as a reference. 

I did a quick "rough draft" run and was able to download the filled forms. It looks like it will also let me e-file for free. Do you use it to e-file?


----------



## chranb (10 mo ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> As with most things, the answer is: "it depends." You can check the IRS Free File listings using their "wizard" to determine which (if any) of the participating vendors products might fill your needs. These are restricted as to various factors, including income level, age, whether or not you file a state form and probably various aspects of the phase of the moon and position of the stars. In general, none of the efiling software works for those filing "married, filing separately" unless you have a SSN or ITIN for your NRA spouse.
> 
> You can check the various tax software vendors' sites to see if their lowest priced paid version perhaps fits your needs. But again, the US tax system has become fiendishly complex in recent years and the fees for using online filing have become more significant.
> 
> Or, you can do a "good faith" version of your current tax returns, using your prior years' returns as a model - concentrate on US source income (for which the IRS is most likely to have confirmation) and hope for the best.


Thanks. I checked the IRS Free File listings but found it very opaque - often a service looks like it will be free, but you don't know for sure until you sign up and start entering info, and then you find out it's $XXX. My situation is simple (income is from foreign employment and below FEIE threshold, no funky exclusions, etc.) so I figured if anyone could confirm they did it for free somewhere, it would likely be OK for me (and it seems OLT is an answer!).


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

chranb said:


> Thanks - this will do the trick. It certainly doesn't hold your hand as much as the mainstream ones, but it's still helpful and I do have previous returns as a reference.
> 
> I did a quick "rough draft" run and was able to download the filled forms. It looks like it will also let me e-file for free. Do you use it to e-file?


Glad to assist. As I said, not as polished, but for the price I am not going to complain. I think even if you have to pay for a federal return it is something like $10.

Yes, I have used it to e-file.


----------



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

chranb said:


> In the past, I've used H&R Block, which helped me fill out the forms for free. It couldn't do e-filing but I just printed and mailed the forms. That was fine. But now, it seems there is a $99 fee to even if you just want help filling out the forms for printing and mailing.
> 
> And with the Expat version of H&R Block, you can e-file but the fees are much higher (like closer to $200).
> 
> ...


MyExpatTaxes is a software helping Americans living abroad get tax compliant regardless how complicated their tax situation is. We do have a live support chat feature built into our software if you need help or have questions! Simply create an account with us and you can start filing your US taxes!


----------



## Costa55 (Apr 13, 2016)

I used intuit free file last year, paper filed and mailed in years before. I had a decent time with intuit although it was pretty archaic atleast it was free and I didn't have to go to courier. Now since their scandal, intuit free file is unavailable so I too am looking for a site that will allow free file and accept the FEIE and married filing separately...


----------

